# Furstival 21st-25th July 2011 (Buxton,Derbyshire UK)



## Bailey_Collie (May 14, 2011)

Hello all I am posting the info below to an event in the hope of getting the numbers up, please note im *Not an Organiser* of this event i'm just an attendee trying to help out so it does'nt become cancelled due to low numbers please direct all questions via http://furstival2011.webs.com/ Thankyou:-







Set in the rolling hills of Derbyshire, FurStival is the UK's only event that combines the tranquility of the countryside, the electricity of a festival, and the atmosphere of a convention. In the valleys of the Peak district, comes the peaceful surroundings, a perfect backdrop for a convention with a twist.... 

Picture yourself, looking out over the moors of the midlands, a cool beer in your paw, the wind rustling through your hair, and you tilt your head back in pure, ecstatic bliss. But, after a while you feel yourself yearning for more, for action, for life! But where to go? No need to worry, because all you have to do is turn around and there you have it. A vibrant retreat bursting with energy and companionship, where everyone is there for the very same reason as you are; to let go of reality, and go wild!

Starting it's life in 2008, FurStival was originally known simply as UKFur Camp. But, an event of such magnitude deserved a new name. Events held in 2008 and 2009 proved to be extremely successful due to the pure camaraderie displayed from the participators, bringing together a real pack spirit. 

So, come along and let your feral side free in the comfort of like minded individuals, where no one can hear you howl!

*EVENTS*

Here at FurStival, we have a range of events and activities to do. Whether you want to go for a walk on the trails, play some full contact Capture the Flag, or maybe just a game of rounders, there is plenty to do. Attractions are set all around the Peak District National Park, and you will never be short of something to do. Saying that, who would complain to just relaxing in the company of like minded people?

*LOCATION*

The location has now been CONFIRMED as Beech Croft Farm (http://www.beechcroftfarm.net/)

The nearest train station will be Buxton for those that wish to travel my train.
Travel by car is easy. Find your way to Buxton and take the A6 East-bound. There will be turn off for the B6409, and it is the first left from there. 

For those who have attended the last camp's, this site is just 9 minutes away by car from the old location. If you have problems, finding your way to there and someone will come to find you.

*REGISTRATION*

Registration status: *OPEN*

Please visit: http://furstival2011.webs.com/ to register

There will be 1 ticket type available at Â£35, which is the full camping and an additional option of a Camp dogtag for Â£5. This entitles you to the entire stay throughout the event.

*GENERAL INFO*

FurStival will be held on the 21st-25th July 2011.

Dogs are allowed to come along (free of charge), but we ask that you keep them fully under control and do all appropriate things to keep everyone else happy (such as cleaning up their poop). You are responsible for your dog. 

Barbeque's are permitted, as are camp fires under one condition: they HAVE to be on some sort of platform. Because there is the possibility that there is pete in the soil, all fires must be atleast separated from the ground. In other words, do NOT set fires on bare soil.

Due to campsite regulations, this is a 16+ event, but those who are under 18 will have to have an adult with them who will be responsible for you. Bare in mine that this is over a year away, so if you're 17 now, you will be 18 by the time of the camp as it is

Thanks all, and look forward to seeing you!

The FurStival team.

Come to our website at: http://furstival2011.webs.com/


----------

